# Ford LGT 14D transmission and hyrdaulics



## oldfarmscrap_39 (May 17, 2021)

Hello, I recently acquired a Ford LGT 14D lawn mower. Is there different fill spots for the hydraulics and trans? Or is it the same fill point? And what kind of oil do I use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy oldfarmscrap,

Your tractor has a shaft-driven hydrostatic transmission. It has only one fill point. I am certain that the transmission/hydraulic fluid specified is Ford fluid spec 134D. You can get this fluid at your New Holland dealership, or you can use Universal Hydraulic Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D. You can buy UTF at your local Tractor Supply Store in 5 gallon buckets. Check the label to ensure it meets or exceeds Ford spec 134D. You can also find UTF at auto parts shops. Walmart also sells UTF. 

Attached below is a tractordata.com data sheet for your tractor. 



https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/9/7/977-ford-lgt-14d.html


----------



## oldfarmscrap_39 (May 17, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy oldfarmscrap,
> 
> Your tractor has a shaft-driven hydrostatic transmission. It has only one fill point. I am certain that the transmission/hydraulic fluid specified is Ford fluid spec 134D. You can get this fluid at your New Holland dealership, or you can use Universal Hydraulic Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D. You can buy UTF at your local Tractor Supply Store in 5 gallon buckets. Check the label to ensure it meets or exceeds Ford spec 134D. You can also find UTF at auto parts shops. Walmart also sells UTF.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Would the fill spot be where the dipstick is? Or is it somewhere else?


----------

